# new homes????????



## Alan_Calderwood (Jul 17, 2009)

i all just haveing a think about what type of tubs im going to make. now i used to use lided wooden boxes i made on a slinging racking system but saw this and was thinking of doing something like this but with clear 9ltr boxes boxes and a auto watering system just wondered what you all think


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

I was thinking about doing something simliar to that but decided to go against it because the walls on my shed wont support it :'(


----------



## Alan_Calderwood (Jul 17, 2009)

i was going to make these free standing so wouldn't need any support 
do you think the mice would be able to reach the food and water on top of the 9ltr tub


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Well i was going to

do the same as im doing now with the bottle attached to the lid on the inside and just put the food in a bowl as normal.

I think you might have to put something in for hte younger mice to reach teh spout tho


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they look good.You could always use bottles that are specially made to hang down in tanks,they don't cost any more.


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah I would use that if I had more mice, but I wouldn't use the auto-watering system because sometimes they can malfunction and flood the bins drowning the mice


----------



## Alan_Calderwood (Jul 17, 2009)

im going to hope fully start this tommorrow not much to it should b finished by teh after noon im going to go a bit over the score and build a 25 box rack but im sure i will soon fill it up and i think i will just go for the basic water bottles

any one know where you can get good deals on bulk buys saw some on on ebay 18 75ml bottles for 14.30 +deliver


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

To be honest, even though i'm majorly a feeder breeder, i don't think i could keep my mice in racks, just doesn't seem right, much prefere to keep mine in glass tanks where i can see and watch them 

each to their own though, one mans rubbish is another mans treasure and all that


----------

